
Ninth Circuit’s LinkedIn Decision Does Not Greenlight Scraping - nzealand
https://www.sociallyawareblog.com/2019/09/17/ninth-circuits-linkedin-decision-does-not-greenlight-the-unauthorized-web-scraping-of-public-websites/
======
nzealand
If you scrape, you can still be held liable for trespass to chattel (Ebay v.
Bidder’s Edge), breach of contract (Southwest Airlines Co. v. Roundpipe),
copyright infringement (Associated Press v. Meltwater), misappropriation,
unjust enrichment, conversion, , or breach of privacy etc..

Also, the Ninth Circuit ruling largely only applies to the states in the ninth
circuit, other circuits have read CFAA with a broader interpretation.

